# Can I mod this Sony USB plug to fit a aftermarket MOBO?



## vbx (Apr 25, 2009)

This is basically 4 USB plug in 1.  And it plugs into a ASUS board made for Sony Desktop.

3 of the plugs is for the front USB panel, and the other 1 is for the 4-1 Front Panel Memory Card reader.  







It basically Plugs into the (SIX) Arrow. P4 HT Board.




#4 = Front panel
#5 = I-LINK
#6 = USB (4 plugs in 1)

Here is the board I'm thinking of getting. Quad Core Board




#4 Front Panel (The sony plug may or may not fit) 
Missing #5, #6


----------



## vbx (Apr 25, 2009)

What kind of plug is this?  Is there any (that plug to usb) cable I can get?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 25, 2009)

is it  usb prot plug?
if it is, just cut it in half.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah you can cut it in half and it'll work. Just match up the pins and you'll be golden.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 25, 2009)

It shouldn't be problem. What you will need to do is cut it in half and if that doesn't work just get a small flat head screw driver, lift up the black tabs and pull out each pin. Then you will have to manually plug in each to pin to the new motherboars USB headers. Shouldn't be that hard.

The wires should correspod to the following:
Red: 5v
Black: Ground
Green: + Data
White: - Data


----------



## Niarod (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are some shots of the usb pin layout....
also check your case and motherboard for their usb pin assignments


----------



## vbx (Apr 26, 2009)

Where can I get some spare plugs so I can soldier the wires to that plug and make it less ghetto? 

I don't know what it's called but its a 9pin USB port plug?


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 26, 2009)

vbx said:


> Where can I get some spare plugs so I can soldier the wires to that plug and make it less ghetto?
> 
> I don't know what it's called but its a 9pin USB port plug?



You don't even need a black plug. You can just plug in each pin individually.


----------



## vbx (Apr 26, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> You don't even need a black plug. You can just plug in each pin individually.



I know, but I would need to extend the wires anyways since the new board has the USB ports further away.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 26, 2009)

You could always just cut and splice the wires back to make them longer. Its what I would do. Just cut up a usb cord you don't need and you can even keep the colors the same.


----------



## vbx (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats right, I can do it that way.  I do have a extra USB cable. Thanks.


----------

